# What’s Your Favorite Animal?



## Chiknoodle (Sep 25, 2021)

Please specify what animal you like. For example:
Otter
Mammal
Carnivores


----------



## Baymule (Sep 26, 2021)

Mammals-just make it farm animals!


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 27, 2021)

I can't pick one!!!!

Mammals and birds!

Oh... and "good" butterflies, and fish i am eating


----------

